# Marvell 6480 (SM AOC-SASLP-MV8)



## Matty (May 26, 2010)

Hello,

are there any plans to add support of the Marvel 6480 chip as found in the supermicro AOC-SASLP-MV8 controller? (http://www.supermicro.com/products/accessories/addon/AOC-SASLP-MV8.cfm)


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2010)

Questions like these are probably best asked on the freebsd-net or freebsd-drivers mailinglists.


----------



## Matty (May 26, 2010)

will do


----------

